# زلزال وسع وسع catia v5 tutorial دروس إحترافية



## imad04 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبع هداه ، أما بعد :

الكل يبحث عن دروس تعلم برنامج catia v5 كاتيا أتيتكم بدروس إحترافية جدا لهذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع وليس لي عندكم إلا طلب واحد أن تدعو لأبي بالرحمة والمغفرة ولأمي بالتباث و المغفرة و الشفاء
أعتذر على الإطالة إليكم هذا الرابط 

http://www.itltechnology.com/free.html:78:

ولا تنسوني من صالح دعاءكم أخوكم عماد*​


----------



## mr_ahmed2406 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الراااااااااااااابط لا يعمل


----------



## imad04 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط يعمل
http://www.itltechnology.com/free.html

*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس / عماد
أشكرك على هذة الدروس المفيدة
فقد قمت بتحميل دروس السوليد وورك
فلندعو الله أن يرحم والدك وأن يشفي والدتك
وأقول لك إن الجنة تحت قدمي أمك فلتسعى إليها​


----------



## imad04 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز *سامح الفيومى


----------



## ouday alnaqeeb (17 يناير 2012)

رحم لله والدينا و والديك برحمته الواسعة​


----------



## مروان الخب (28 يناير 2012)

the link was not found
is there any workable link


----------



## imad04 (15 فبراير 2012)

imad04 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبع هداه ، أما بعد :*​
> ...


 


rabit jadide 



http://www.dicksonsham.com


----------

